# Normas bus PCI



## eduvel (Mar 22, 2006)

Por favor si alguien tiene las normas para poder hacer una placa para bus PCI, o ha hecho proyectos para bus PCI le agradeceria la respuesta.


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 24, 2006)

La respuesta a tu pregunta tiene varias etapas.

1.-El desarrollo para PCI es un mundo cerrado y beneficio de las fabricas de hardware.

2.-Los royaltys de PCI.org son impagables para un particular USD$1500 y mas.

2.-Lo poco  que se puede conserguir gratis (todo lo de PCI para hacer algo util tiene precio y no es barato) en la web algo ayuda.

Algunos links gratis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripheral_Component_Interconnect#Conventional_PCI_bus_specifications

http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q="PCI+Specification"&spell=1 (copia y pega para que funcione)

Mi experiencia fue un verdadero parto de tiempo y dinero.

1.-Eligi a ALTERA para los chips (compre un sistema de desarrollo PCI)
2.-Literatura especifica la encontre en libros comprados en Amazon.
3.-La placa la realise con Plotel 99 Se ,que trae las librerias para PCI.
5.-Para los driver del PC use el SDK de microsoft.

Al final sali con mi placa PCI y esta actualmente  en fabricacion en Taiwan son solo 150 ya que se utilisaran en un proyecto industrial.

Aqui Fotos de algunas herramientas que utilise.








Suerte


----------

